# Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV



## putschii (28. Februar 2017)

Huhu,

ich möchte bald einen Kurs besuchen, um das Fliegenfischen zu lernen. Da ich Mitglied in einem Verein bin, würde sich preislich der Kurs beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband anbieten, da dieser dann unter 100€ kostet. Hat jemand mit dem Kurs Erfahrungen oder würde gar davon abraten?


LG


----------



## Lajos1 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Hallo putschii,

ich kann den Kurs bei Dir nicht beurteilen, da ich aus dem Süden komme.
Aber nachdem Du seit gestern mittag noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen hast; ich denke schon, dass der Kurs vom Verband bei Dir was taugt, und unter 100 Euro ist schon günstig. Ich rate Dir zu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gone Fishing (1. März 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Hallo,

alternativ könntest du hier mal unter "Termine" schauen:
http://www.angel-schallbruch.de/

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Kurse aktuell stattfinden.

TL


----------



## putschii (6. März 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Danke für die Antworten! Den Kurs bei schallbruch hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen. Dachte nur, dass der Preis und der Eintrag in den Sportpass beim RhFV von Vorteil sind. Einen Kurs will ich auf jeden Fall besuchen!


----------



## Xantenangler (11. März 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Hallo putschii,
der Dozent beim RhFV und bei Schallbruch ist der gleiche.
Ist beides mal Wolfgang Neysters.

Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## putschii (11. März 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Ah ok, hatte jetzt mal den RhFV angeschrieben und erfahren, dass man zwar Wurfübungen macht, aber nicht aktiv fisch wie in anderen Kursen. Minuspunkt oder Pluspunkt? Und wie wichtig ist der Eintrag in den Sportfischerpass?


----------



## Gone Fishing (11. März 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*



putschii schrieb:


> ... wie wichtig ist der Eintrag in den Sportfischerpass?



Wofür sollte der gut sein?
Ist das sowas wie Sportabzeichen?
Wo bekommt man so einen Pass? 

Es gibt auch noch eine sog. "Fliegenfischerprüfung", welche du nicht benötigst.

Beim Schallbruch-Kurs geht es an einem Tag auch ans Wasser. Das ist zwar wenig, aber viel besser als nichts.


----------



## putschii (16. März 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Also den Pass erhält man soweit ich weiß, wenn man Mitglied in einem Verein ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Kurs von RhFV diese Prüfung für das Fliegenfischen beinhaltet, zumindest klingt es so auf der Seite.


----------



## Marsvin (16. März 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Moin,



putschii schrieb:


> Ah ok, hatte jetzt mal den RhFV angeschrieben und erfahren, dass man zwar Wurfübungen macht, aber nicht aktiv fisch wie in anderen Kursen. Minuspunkt oder Pluspunkt? Und wie wichtig ist der Eintrag in den Sportfischerpass?



Mit einem Kurs, bei dem man nur Wurfübungen macht, aber nicht aktiv fischt, kannst du natürlich auch nur das Werfen lernen und nicht wirklich das Fliegenfischen. Das finde ich nicht sehr zielführend.

Der Eintrag in den Sportfischerpass ist Unsinn aus alten VDSF-Zeiten. Braucht kein Mensch.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## putschii (16. März 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Alles klar, dann schaue ich mich mal nach einem anderen Kurs um =)


----------



## putschii (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Sooooooo, vllt mal ein kleines Feedback zum Kurs, falls iwer mal per Suchfunktion zufällig Infos sucht. Ich habe trotzdem den Kurs vom RhFV besucht und soweit ich es beurteilen kann, war der Kurs sehr gut und hat Spaß gemacht! Der Kurs bestand aus ein wenig Theorie zu Fliegen, Ruten etc. und aus Wurfübungen. Es wurden der Rollwurf und der Überkopfwurf geübt, wobei der Rollwurf am Wasser ohne Fliege geübt wurde. Die Kursleitung war sehr nett und hat sich wirklich Zeit genommen, um alle Fragen zu beantworten und beim werfen zu helfen!
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich richtig angefixt bin und mir nun schnellstmöglich eigene Ausrüstung zulegen möchte, um dann das gelernte am Wasser umzusetzen =) Besonders der Preis des Kurses bei organisierten Anglern ist mehr als fair, sodass man das Geld was man spart gut in die Ausrüstung stecken kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

man glaubt es kaum - vom Verband und dann WENIG Theorie und VIEL Praxis?

Normalerweise isses umgekehrt ;-))))

Schön, zu lesen dass es auch so geht.
DANKE für Deine Rückmeldung!!


----------



## Revierboy (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*

Petri Heil zusammen.
Habe den Kurs beim RhFV vor kurzen besucht. Hat spass gemacht. Viele Tips und Info rund ums FliFi bekommen. Die Trockenübungen fand ich gut. Info zum Eintrag im Anglerpass. Es gibt Gewässer in Deutschland, da darf nur mit Fliege und mit Nachweis zum FliFi geangelt werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischenkurs beim RhFV*



Revierboy schrieb:


> Petri Heil zusammen.
> Habe den Kurs beim RhFV vor kurzen besucht. Hat spass gemacht. Viele Tips und Info rund ums FliFi bekommen. Die Trockenübungen fand ich gut. Info zum Eintrag im Anglerpass. Es gibt Gewässer in Deutschland, da darf nur mit Fliege und mit Nachweis zum FliFi geangelt werden.




Hallo,

ein Kurs ist jedem Neuling beim Fliegenfischen zu empfehlen.
Es ist auch richtig, dass es viele (Forellen)Gewässer gibt an welchen man nur mit der Fliege fischen darf. Eigentlich kommt man an die wirklich guten Salmonidengewässer eh nur mit der Fliege ran, gilt für In- wie auch für das Ausland.
Aber in 55 Jahren Fliegenfischen bin ich noch nie nach einem Nachweis über meine etwaigen Wurfkünste gefragt worden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

